# Paper vs Tape cones.



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I find that paper cones are by far the fastest shooting come material. I want to find a cone material that performs like paper but last like tape. I want to try the scotch light weight packing tape. Anyone try it? Or have ideas?


----------



## Tobiko (Jun 1, 2013)

You might want to try Teslin, a synthetic "paper". Made by PPG, it can be found in office supply stores among the specialty printer food. It's commonly used for ID cards and the like.

Teslin is waterproof and cannot fray or de-laminate. It's like the best aspects of paper and tape combined.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

I've not used the Teslin but I am about to try some plastic film Xmas wrapping paper. It comes in many colours and patterns, is transparent, and it seems to be only slightly thicker than magazine paper. As I see it, it should be slightly stiffer but will be impervious to moisture. It is used for target darts that are shot at ten meters. (or at least I think this is what is used as I watched a video and it was in Japanese so you have to understand....thats what it looked like on the video as I could not understand what they were saying).


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I find that paper cones are by far the fastest shooting come material. I want to find a cone material that performs like paper but last like tape. I want to try the scotch light weight packing tape. Anyone try it? Or have ideas?


I have been trying different types of packing tape over the last couple days. Although I started out all fingers and all stuck together. I am using a plumb bob as a form. Unfortunately mine has a poor point on it for making darts. I've made quite a few now and of the darts that have them attached now......I feel they are the fastest darts I've made using 2.5 inch nails. The plastic film of the tape is quite a bit thinner than duct tape and seems to really seal well inside the bore......more so than other tape types. I'm looking forward to trying a different plumb bob with a proper tapered end that comes to a straight point instead of diverting inward like the one I have. The cones produce a fast dart and when using nails which are heavy this gives them a flatter trajectory.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been using packing tape as well. Very good material.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I have been using packing tape as well. Very good material.


There was a high learning curve with the cone making using the thin packing tape. I found it hard to work with but I have much larger than average size hands. Although I found they flew fast and true, because the material is so thin it is prone to tearing. Kinda like a potato chip bag when you can't open the damn bag and ur wrestling with it then all of a sudden ur wearing the whole bag in ur lap!.

I played with milk jug cones too. What I have found with them is that you can make a very thin walled cone by using a longer form to make a longer cone. The shorter fatter forms for making short cones produce a thicker walled cone and although heavier they are much more durable than the longer thinner cones. Also learning how hot to heat the plastic and knowing how hot is hot enough plays a big role. I made one form with the nail that I used for a handle sticking an eighth of an inch out the tip of the form helps to form a channel for the dart shaft to centre itself in making alignment easier also. Pelletor gave me some ideas to get started with re the making of the forms using plaster of paris and kitty litter as well. My biggest problem so far has been to be able to make a mold that is true enough to really make a good former. I have one I really like but it has a bump on one side like a pimple just starting under the skin. To ad insult to injury while making this former I forgot to ad the white glue that pelletor suggested so the POP form is rather soft and delicate. I'll take a fine file and try to delicately remove the bump without FIU. grin


----------



## sandynoobhead (Feb 26, 2014)

I used to make darts out of duct tape, then packaging tape, then paper using super glue to harden it.

It shoots at the same speed but takes a little more time and effort to make it. But hey, I'm just a newbie on this forum so my experience isn't as big as some others. (only been blowgunning for 1 1/2 years)


----------



## sandynoobhead (Feb 26, 2014)

Teach said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using packing tape as well. Very good material.
> ...


I agree with the tape, it tears even if you shoot it at a target and the dart goes all the way through, cone and everything. For me, a combo of bamboo skewers and glue hardened paper cones are the best way of making darts


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Glue hardened paper cones. .. . i need to try this. I have tried hardening them with polyurethane but never superglue ... which would be quicker and easier.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> I find that paper cones are by far the fastest shooting come material. I want to find a cone material that performs like paper but last like tape. I want to try the scotch light weight packing tape. Anyone try it? Or have ideas?


Tyvek.

It is a waterproof, high strength, durable material.

It is also less messy(by far) than superglue coating cones.

Just use normal scotch tape.

The reason paper cones are very fast(when dry) compared to tape is its much lower friction coefficient.

Tyvek is slicker than paper.

It is waterproof.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone try parchment paper? If not, perhaps "food for thought". If not that, you can wrap the food in it : )


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

squirrelslinger said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > I find that paper cones are by far the fastest shooting come material. I want to find a cone material that performs like paper but last like tape. I want to try the scotch light weight packing tape. Anyone try it? Or have ideas?
> ...


I used to make my cones out of paper and white glue the inside and out side. Later on I discovered Tyvek and never looked back. I made my cones a bit different from the norm but used super glue on the inside around a small cotton wrap near the back of the wire or bamboo shaft .... when assembled the front part of the cone is harder than heck yet the flange of the cone is soft and forms a perfect seal.

Tyvek is sensational material for cone making ...very light .... very strong ..... very slick (huge plus) .... water proof, and glues up very well using just about any glue.

In the next few days I'll make a California legal cone to give you guys an example.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

NaturalFork said:


> I find that paper cones are by far the fastest shooting come material. I want to find a cone material that performs like paper but last like tape. I want to try the scotch light weight packing tape. Anyone try it? Or have ideas?


Hey NaturalFork,

I have made cones out of the material Tyvek which is made by DuPont. It is a paper type material in the mailer envelopes from the post office, FedEx, etc. The stuff is also used to wrap houses, with a layer of the stuff between the house and the outer covering material, protective clothing, and a whole bunch of other applications. It is very tough and tear resistant, and water resistant. You can get the envelopes for free from FedEx drop boxes and the post office.

Just don't mooch too many envelopes from the free sources! Hehe. :devil: Try it out. The price can't be beat for sure.

SSS


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

Slingshot Silas said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > I find that paper cones are by far the fastest shooting come material. I want to find a cone material that performs like paper but last like tape. I want to try the scotch light weight packing tape. Anyone try it? Or have ideas?
> ...


Yes indeed ... Tyvek is absolutely IMHO the very best cone making material ... it is very, very strong, water proof, and if your BG is under .600 ID, 1 inch wrist bands are just the ticket .... if you can figure out how to do it >>>> using a form is a must. I have made them "Back In The Day" where every cone was in effect exactly the same as the other.

"

wll


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

squirrelslinger said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > I find that paper cones are by far the fastest shooting come material. I want to find a cone material that performs like paper but last like tape. I want to try the scotch light weight packing tape. Anyone try it? Or have ideas?
> ...


Apologies, squirrelslinger. I missed* your *post about Tyvek. I was asleep at the wheel, *again*!  It is some tough stuff!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

.................and *wll* ..................DANG! Did I finally get everybody covered that mentioned Tyvek??!!

New glasses, yeah, that might be it! :hair:


----------

